
How I did it. From nothing to prototype in three weeks. - abrudtkuhl
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2010/08/lateef-johnson-how-i-did-it-from-nothing-to-prototype-in-three-weeks?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+siliconprairienews+%28Silicon+Prairie+News+-+Omaha%29
======
wccrawford
Anyone can go from nothing to prototype for a simple idea in 3 weeks. The
trick is to have something worthwhile.

Is this worthwhile? We don't know because we only have the designer saying,
"Everyone I showed it to was underwhelmed, but I'm sure businesses will want
it."

~~~
golateef
Totally fair point. We do have four paying customers, so we're seeing some
early meaningful traction. And it was definitely tricky to come up with
something worthwhile.

